
An Application Manager for Stream Processing and Apache Flink - sewen
https://data-artisans.com/blog/da-platform-2-stateful-stream-processing-with-apache-flink-made-easier
======
plucas
I'm an engineer working on this project at dA.

Right now I'm pretty busy with Flink Forward in Berlin, but if you have any
questions on the technical side I'll try to respond when I can!

